# EC today



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hit the lake at 8 am and headed east from the ramp. Posted up in 50' of water and caught 14 fish between 6 of us by 4 pm. It was pretty slow fishing. 
Ice is over 8" everywhere but the edges were very soft in some areas. My cousin went through in about 3' of water 4' off the bank. Machines lakewide including Rhino's. It was a nice day to be outside the tent. I am fried!
The best lures were orange tubes tipped with waxies. Fish ranged from 10" to 18". Most of the fish over 15" were full of anchor worms. _/O Tons of people on the ice too. Deer everywhere on the south and west facing hills to watch. 8)


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Every time I go to EC the fish seem to have parasites of some sort. I was having the most luck with small orange jigs at DC yesterday.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Small Green Jigs were working best at DC today jat83.
Are those Fish at EC ok to eat with the worms in them? :O>>:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Next time I hit up DC I will have to use orange and green, that seems to be the ticket lately!


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

OK, dumb question here. EC? East Canyon? Next dumb question, can you explain this worm thing? Thanks.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, EC=East Canyon
About the worm thingy... They are a nasty parasite that attach to the skin on rainbow trout in a few of our lakes. Sometimes they actually bleed. I personally won't eat the trout that have them but thy are perfectly safe to eat. I will try and find some pics with them on the fish. Not sure, but i have heard it is caused from raw human sewage seeping into the reservoir. :O>>:


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nasty!!!!!!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow you just made it hard for me to eat fish again that gross


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Not sure, but i have heard it is caused from raw human sewage *seeping *into the reservoir. :O>>:


By seeping, you mean from the buttholes of all the boaters that use the lake during the summer, right?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :O>>: That is pretty nasty right there!


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Tasty!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Chaser said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure, but i have heard it is caused from raw human sewage *seeping *into the reservoir. :O>>:
> ...


I was actually told it was from the Resort. Not know to be fact, just what i was told.


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

many years ago, a DWR Officer told me it was a result of all the cows in the surrounding area dropping patties everywhere. apparently this would sink into the top few inches of soil, then when the runoff came every spring the stuff in the soil would run into the lake full of these parasites, and cause this parasite to attach itself to the fish, resulting in the lovely "holes" in the fishes body.

now, it has been a while and admittedly my memory has slipped a bit regarding details, but that is the gist of what he said. never have gone fishing there again since that day.

am i correct in assuming that these parasites only attack the rainbow trout? i have never heard of them on any other fish coming from E.C.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have only seen them on the planted bows. Never the cutts, browns, or any warmwater fish up there. Rockport and Echo also have them on the bows. That is interesting info. I think it warrants some research. I read a report from another state back east that had them on the fish.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I asked why the DWR continues to stock Rainbow Trout in these waters, where the parasite is such a problem and I was told that it isn't a big concern to them.
The parasite isn't a health danger to humans and the fish don't always get them.
It's mostly in hot summers with low water levels, when the parasite is a problem.

I also asked if planting something instead of Trout would be a better fit.
The answer was, NO!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

We did much better today catching close to 30 fish. 18' of water with anything white was the ticket. The only downside was 95% of the fish were in the 15" to 19" range and were full of worms. Still fun to catch them though.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

sweet fish man, joined up per your message by the way!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

kochanut said:


> sweet fish man, joined up per your message by the way!


Cool, you won't be whipped and beaten over here. You have to be really bad to get the shaft. Some good people here too.


----------

